# Need Opinions! Horse pregnant? New to forums-Rescued mare



## truefarmersheart (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think she's pregnant, just a grass gut. But the easiest way to find out is to ring a vet, one look and they'll tell you.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, she looks GREAT! You did a beautiful job getting weight back on her. She looks like such a sweetie!

Don't panic, just take a deep breath and relax. 

She does look pregnant based on her teets, but what do I know, I am going through my first pregnant mare myself! BUT, it is entirely possible that your girl came pregnant because I bought mine in October and she is pregnant too. They carry for about 11 months. Anyway, I probably shouldn't even be replying, because I am a newbie too, but don't panic. She looks GREAT so I don't see why she shouldn't have a healthy foal. 

I bet she has had a bunch of foals, because her teets look like my mares, and through research I have found out the poor girl has had 9 foals. Most mares don't have the elongated teets like yours and mine. Here are what my girl's teets look like. 

I don't know when mine is due either. Mine just has clearish "milk." If your girls milk is white, then she may be due soon!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

First off I want to say you have a beautiful mare there. That wonderful that you were able to rescue her. You've done an awesome job with her. She looks like a real sweetheart!

She looks pregnant to me. Especially with her udder getting that big. If your farrier was able to get white milk from her teets it is very likely. Are her muscles softening in her hindquarters? Can you get a sideways picture of her so we can see her belly?

That is good you are getting the Vet out. Then you will know for sure. However I do thing shes preggers. As far as the foal being affected - I understand that the baby takes whatever nourishment it needs from the mare and if anyone suffers it is the mare. So the baby should be fine. Do you know how old Asha is and if this is her first baby? If she is a maiden she could more likely have problems than if not.

Try not to worry too much - horses will often foal fine, without human intervention. However you will want to have a vet on call and read up all you can on foaling and possible complications so you are prepared.

Hope this helps!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

truefarmersheart said:


> I don't think she's pregnant, just a grass gut. But the easiest way to find out is to ring a vet, one look and they'll tell you.


I don't know about that. The udder in front of the dangling teets is looking full and she said the farrier expressed white milk. That says pregnant to me. But hey, I admit I'm a newbie to pregnant mares!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is such a cutie!!! she doesn't really look pregnant to me but maybe the foal is just small if she was so under nourished when you got her. the milk is a worrying thing, I have no idea if they can get milk from just grass. they can have false pregnancies though.


----------



## sassypugh (Jun 20, 2010)

truefarmersheart said:


> I don't think she's pregnant, just a grass gut. But the easiest way to find out is to ring a vet, one look and they'll tell you.


 

With her haven milk squirting out its just a grass belly?im gonna say she is prego with the way her teets look and with the way she acts too she may just have a small foal but i wouldnt worry to much since you are in good hands with your vet but with everything you have told me and pictures id say she is prego I love asha she has came along ways and you have done a wonderful job being a mommy and will be a great grandma too lol.


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

I appreciate the fast replies. Asha has not lots her cup on any of her teeth yet so we guestmated jst under 2 yrs old but could be wrong on that.

Side view? Ok here is what I have and can take more of her. I saw the milky like squirt like a GOAT, was like whoa-

side view from last nights [pics










side view last month but we had no idea, I have been doing ground work with her, she is not broke to ride yet. Asha is some kind of gaited horse, possible PASO? unknown-

I have more phots on her web[age of her rescue story here
SAVING ASHA Meaning Hope Life

The farrier said he could feel a baby there. I don't know I am also not a vet, nor ever had a pregnant horse, so I am a bundle of nerves and scared for her, Also do not know if she has ever had a baby??????????????

I just found out a man was starving several horses, called Dallas AC, SPCA, and then some, went out took pics, got into an heated discussion of her poor condition, he finally said you want the horse take it. I ahve 4 signaures on the bill of sale no money traded, and he surrendered her to me. I do dog rescue not horse resue until came ASHA

So far almost everyone that has seen her says Pregnant?


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

I will haveto go out tomorrow in day light to try and get some side pics of her teets when hubby can help me


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

About a month ago

Her flank area is bigger fatter in just the past few weeks


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

She also liked her belly rubbed, scrtahed and brush now she is nipping at me for it:-(

Asha is small built, only about 14.5 hands tiny legs and bones
My husband said he has felt the baby also, I am still not convinced, still in shock I guess...God bless everyone for your input it is valued








http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/43/50744379/photos/Asha-pregnant-June-2010/DSCF1231.JPG




















http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/43/50744379/photos/Asha-pregnant-June-2010/DSCF1187.JPG


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

One side of her belly last week also looked bigger than the other side like she was lop sided. was like I woke up and she was BLOATED all of the sudden


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

If she is as young as you say it would be impossible for her to have had a foal before. I don't want to worry you anymore but being that young is definately a risk. I hope the vet can help you out some on tuesday, good luck. She is such a pretty little thing.


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

TY BOxer, this is why I am so worried, she is just a baby herself, We had no idea ASHA was carrying anything with her, and now with MILK? we are a bit concerned


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

This was teh first week I ahd her while bulding a barn/stall for her so thin yet had a belly, we dewormed her twice, just in case she was wormy, never saw any worms









This was an emergency set up for a few weeks, She is no lonegr in a fenced area like this, she has a barn my husband built. We are on an acre, Her previous owner almost starved her to death:-(((


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Asha on May 13,2010










Asha this week

Now it's harder to get under her flanks like no loose skin there

Pic taken today










I will let you know what the VET says on Tuesday. Thanks for looking at her and telling me what you thnk by her pics


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

no help here, but, good luck, and definitely let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Her udder definatly looks like she is pregnant. In the side shots she doesn't look so big, but being a young horse and a maiden she may not get that big. I know one mare that foaled and she didn't even look pregnant! That could be a concern her being so young. Hopefully you can have a vet close if there is an emergency. Keep watching for things like her hindquarters softening and her belly dropping. That will tell you that she's getting closer.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would be extremely leery about a horse even getting pregnant when she's only a year old and in such a state of severe emaciation. Of course it's possible, but it seems like a long shot that she's been able to carry it for this long. If she IS pregnant, prepare yourself because it's not likely the foal is going to be as healthy as everyone wants their foals to be.

Good job on her either way, let us know what the vet says!


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Maca, thanks for your response, your above statement is teh reason I am worried about her. Her copcndition, once again I am not the one who bred or allowed her to breed, It looks like it just has ended up thsi way. I AM seeing movement today ALOT this afternoon in her flank area and right above on her tummy, almost like watching a human who is pregnant and the tummy rolls and bubbly appearance. I will know Tuesday for sure, and will update this post, I know this is not the ideal pregnancy or foal so to speak, but if she is, this is a gift from God and he knew what was to come before we saw any appearance and symptoms with Asha. I will joyfully accept this precious gift of life, no matter what the size. It's in God's hands, , just prayingfor her to have a safe delivery and both be healthy. I know tis means I will also have to rebuld ASHA back up if she is with foal. God bless everyone here


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank for your encouragment Equius, I will feel better after the Vet see's her


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If you have seen movement and she is expelling milk, I would guess pregnant. Maybe a pic of her teeth would help. This forum is abundant with knowledge on horses in every aspect and someone will be able to help you out. With her having actual teets, I would guess that she has had a foal or two in her time. Rescue horses can be terrible to age because malnutrition and poor forage can wear teeth in an unnatural way. Good luck with the vet! She looks wonderful!


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Corino, I will see if we can do that. She is getting very irritable about being touched on her sides period. LIke okay I won't touch you there, she will swing her head, nip and warn you no to do so. This beahvior just stared this week, She used to like to be scrathed and would lean her neck like a girraff. Now she is not wanting us to touch or groom there


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

We are not sure of her age


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

ashatamorris said:


> Maca, thanks for your response, your above statement is teh reason I am worried about her. Her copcndition, once again I am not the one who bred or allowed her to breed, It looks like it just has ended up thsi way. I AM seeing movement today ALOT this afternoon in her flank area and right above on her tummy, almost like watching a human who is pregnant and the tummy rolls and bubbly appearance. I will know Tuesday for sure, and will update this post, I know this is not the ideal pregnancy or foal so to speak, but if she is, this is a gift from God and he knew what was to come before we saw any appearance and symptoms with Asha. I will joyfully accept this precious gift of life, no matter what the size. It's in God's hands, , just prayingfor her to have a safe delivery and both be healthy. I know tis means I will also have to rebuld ASHA back up if she is with foal. God bless everyone here


This sounds so much like me and Isabelle, except she wasn't starved. But I didn't intentionally go out and buy a pregnant mare. I knew she could be, because she was with a stallion, but the vet actually checked her and said she wasn't pregnant right after I bought her. And then this spring she started getting bigger and bigger and low and behold, she was pregnant after all! 

But I really feel like it was meant to be, because I have always wanted a foal and to train a horse from the ground up, but have never taken the plunge, so to speak. But like you, my first and foremost concern is for my mare. Hopefully baby will do well too, I certainly want him to! But right now my goal is for my mare to be healthy and get through the pregnancy okay. I didn't breed her, and I didn't intentionally buy a pregnant mare, but I am oh-so-excited to have the experience and feel like it was meant for me to have her. Maybe she needed rescuing (because otherwise she was going to an auction) and it was meant for her to come into my life. And hopefully God didn't bring me this far only to have everything fall apart. That is what I am hoping any praying anyway. 

I do still worry a lot, about every little thing with her health. The other day she even rolled and got stuck upside down, because she rolled all the way over and then tried to get up on the uphill side but wasn't able to get her legs under herself. I had to get a rope and flip her back over. I hope she doesn't try that when I am not around. I wish she would have the baby already. Then I would feel like the hardest part (on the risk to the mares health) was behind us.


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

God bless you TrailHorseRider , Isabelle and your are in my prayers, Know thatr the Lord is with you and yours, Congrats, and know you have been blessed with two wonders in your life. Blessing for your family, and a safe healthy delievry both mare and foal. Allison and Asah
The vet comes tomorrow at 5 pm I will update this post
Thanks everyone, still pacing my floors


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

im soo excited for you!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She definitely looks pregnant to me but only a vet can say for sure. Horses can have false pregnancies but I really don't think that is the case with your girl. You have done an incredible job getting her healthy again, she is looking amazing and so sweet. Just relax, the baby might end up being perfectly fine, you won't know until it is born but there is no reason to worry about something until you know what the baby is like. I would have the vet on call ready to come out if need be just in case though.


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry for the type-o's I am anxious here


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

God bless SMRobs, The Vet will be out this afternoon at 5pm I an anxious to know for sure, excited, and praying for the best for situation. What a wonderful suprise and gift ths may be. Allison , Asha and family


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

So what did the vet say?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, update please.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I too, am curious about what the vet said, and also about her age, I don't think she would have teats like that if she hasn't raised a baby before - and at two she would certainly be a maiden. Guessing she is probably a bit older than you think. She certainly looks pregnant to me though.

Update please!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Any updates? What did the vet say?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on, come on? What the vet say?


----------



## walkergal (Jun 23, 2010)

I am not sure if shes pregnant im just a kid  but she is absolutley gorgeous. she is lucky you found her and saved her... i looke up to anyone and everyone who saves horses... It is what i want to do when i move out and away to Kentucky. its the one thing that might make me cry haha  she is beautiful


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Allison!! This is Carrie, one of your facebook friends. Waiting on pins and needles to see!


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

can't wait to see the results


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Allison posted on her facebook page that Asha is NOT pregnant.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

draftrider said:


> Allison posted on her facebook page that Asha is NOT pregnant.


Oh good! Great news!

Any explanation for the enlarged teats?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update, DraftRider!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

She said the vet said it was normal cycling. That Asha has never been bred or carried a foal, and that she was in great health and is cleared for riding- and that she is about 4 years old.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahhhhhhh thats a relief! poor girl! i'm just glad she isn't pregnant. and so she is really 4?? thats good news as well = ) glad everything turned out well!


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks BritishReiner for your kind email and thanks DraftRider for the update. I have not been back online for a few days, and YES I am relieved ASHA IS NOT PREGNANT! Whew, she had me so worried, and scared. Vet came out said she is roughly around 4 yrs of age, not bred, and no foal, Said some mares like people shows sweeling etc, or milk druing or around heat cycles, and some pregnant mares never show signs until after a foal. Horse are wierd there. LOL
Thanks for all the prayers and concerens, and listening to me as I babbled like a scared mommy about my mare. Whew. So we are back to ground work again next week, and hopefully start her undle saddle. YIPPY

She FOLLED US


----------



## ashatamorris (Jun 20, 2010)

Fooled sorry


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so glad all is well! 

And just four years old.....you guys will have tons of good times ahead of you!


----------

